# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Kontrola pęcherza`

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem niepełnosprawny, (porażenie mózgowe), mam 24 lata... Oto mój problem... Bardzo nieregularnie oddaję mocz. Często zamiast wysikać się z rana, jak każdy, przyciśnie mnie dopiero koło godziny 12... Mam tak od wielu lat i np jak dzień jest normalny, nie mam nic do załatwienia, z nikim się nie spotykam, to sikam normalnie, a jak np potrzebuję opróżnić pęcherz, bo mam spotkanie popołudniu, to pierwsze oddanie moczu często przedłuża się nienaturalnie i np wysikam się dopiero po spotkaniu, albo w jego trakcie, gdy już się rozluźnię. Ale bywa to kłopotliwe... Chciałbym zawsze oddawać mocz o regularnych porach... Mam wrażenie, że często nie mogę się wysikać z nerwów, kiedy przydało by mi się wysikać wcześniej... Znacie na to jakieś sposoby? Masowanie pęcherza, picie dużej ilości płynów, żeby szybko się wysikać, itd? Mieszkam z rodzicami, ale wolałbym im nie mówić o tym problemie, mam go od wielu lat, zwykle w końcu się wysikam, czasami nawet się wysikam kiedy trzeba. . Nie chcę mówić, bo kiedy wyjdzie na jaw, że nie załatwiam się rano, to rodzice się zestresują, zestresuję się ja, a wtedy jest jeszcze gorzej. Mocz zawsze w końcu poleci, ale chciałbym, żeby jakoś bardziej to kontrolować. To nie jest regularny problem, często, gdy mam spotkanie, a jakoś się przypilnuję, napiję dużo itd itd, to wysikam się przed spotkaniem, jak normalny człowiek, ale cały czas szukam sposobu, żeby to jak najlepiej kontrolować

----------

